# Recomend a Dehyrator



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Help,

Ok I need to dehydrate to sup my food preps. Any suggestions on which kind.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I am VERY happy with my Excalibur 3900.
Here's the web site but it can be purchased elsewhere cheaper.
Commercial Food Dehydrators for dehydrating beef, fruits & other food from Excalibur

Don't forget the candy sheets!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

bczoom said:


> I am VERY happy with my Excalibur 3900.
> Here's the web site but it can be purchased elsewhere cheaper.
> Commercial Food Dehydrators for dehydrating beef, fruits & other food from Excalibur
> 
> Don't forget the candy sheets!


thanks, I see I have a lot to learn.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I found an old Ronco one at a garage sale and have always had good results. 

Now I don't have variable control and it has to be watched like a hawk but for the price it was great.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bczoom said:


> I am VERY happy with my Excalibur 3900.
> Here's the web site but it can be purchased elsewhere cheaper.
> Commercial Food Dehydrators for dehydrating beef, fruits & other food from Excalibur
> 
> Don't forget the candy sheets!


I second that!!!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Get one for free from CL or Freecycle?
The one you have is the best.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had my 
American Harvest one for years and years and have two(well one more now. I lent one out and will never see it again) spares. They are very well made and can be added to and are a bit cheaper to buy.. I can even still get new trays for it on Amazon. it has a fan and adjustable heat on the bottom but I've heard good things about the ones with the heater fan on top.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you all so much


----------

